# Petco fail



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

So.....Petco had a Mixed Cichlid tank with two of the same fish. They were nice looking juvenile 1" silverish fish with black vertical stripes and red eyes. The lady called them, "Some kind of mbuna." So i bought them along with two juvenile Venustus for my tank which is currently inhabited by Mbunas. I get home and find out after some help that I bought two Parachromis Managuensis (Jaguar Cichlids). Not at all what I was told they were. Theyre all being moved into my 75gallon in the next month. So far everybody is happy happy but will I run into trouble when the Jags get larger? Can Central Americans mix with Africans well? Any input no matter how extensive is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

A Jag can get very aggressive and a male would probably kill everything until it was the last fish standing... then it would simply outgrow the 75 gallon. Take them back.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes, don't even attempt it - just take them back. ONE jag will outgrow a 75gal tank. Two jags will kill off everything else in the tank as they grow, and then eventually one will kill off the other as the tank becomes too small for both.


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks guys. Appreciate the input


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Last year I saw some Bluegill/Sunfish being sold in a Malawi mix at Petco. The lady was sure beyond doubt that they were Mbuna.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Take them back bro !!!!


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I wouldn't completely blame petco, as a hobbiest you should research fish before buying if you're unsure.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

james1983 said:


> I wouldn't completely blame petco, as a hobbiest you should research fish before buying if you're unsure.


You absolutely right bro....there is more information on the hobby then ever before.. :fish:


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

jimmie said:


> james1983 said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't completely blame petco, as a hobbiest you should research fish before buying if you're unsure.
> ...


But you can't research if you do not know what they are , or was misled in the first place.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

noki said:


> jimmie said:
> 
> 
> > james1983 said:
> ...


Yeah maybe u rightif you are a novice in this hobby, but I see u join since 2003 :roll: , but its all good, do your thing, people learn as they go, thats what this forum is for......cichlid forum.com , all the information u need to know about cichlids :fish: 8) :dancing:


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

You should take with a grain of salt any advice that you receive from a big box store. I've seldom heard any good advice given.

I especially hate when I overhear people shopping for fish without knowing any of the basics: water requirements, aggression level, maximum size, compatibility. I belong to a fish group on Facebook, and people are always posting fish needing an ID. And I'm not talking anything exotic. What is this? a black tetra. What do you call this fish? a neon. Why are people buying first and asking questions later.

There are so may so many good websites available to hobbyists that it is easy enough to perform research on a smart phone.

Sorry for my rant.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

mambee said:


> You should take with a grain of salt any advice that you receive from a big box store. I've seldom heard any good advice given.
> 
> I especially hate when I overhear people shopping for fish without knowing any of the basics: water requirements, aggression level, maximum size, compatibility. I belong to a fish group on Facebook, and people are always posting fish needing an ID. And I'm not talking anything exotic. What is this? a black tetra. What do you call this fish? a neon. Why are people buying first and asking questions later.
> 
> ...


I AGREE...they have alot of information on websites...


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

mambee said:


> You should take with a grain of salt any advice that you receive from a big box store. I've seldom heard any good advice given.
> 
> I especially hate when I overhear people shopping for fish without knowing any of the basics: water requirements, aggression level, maximum size, compatibility. I belong to a fish group on Facebook, and people are always posting fish needing an ID. And I'm not talking anything exotic. What is this? a black tetra. What do you call this fish? a neon. Why are people buying first and asking questions later.
> 
> ...


I agree and for me it was the perfect storm...my cell phone was dead so I couldn't look up pictures to ID them...and they were uninformed Petco employees. The stars weren't aligned for me that day.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

207cichlids said:


> mambee said:
> 
> 
> > You should take with a grain of salt any advice that you receive from a big box store. I've seldom heard any good advice given.
> ...


I understand, thats how it happens sometimes.., that's what we all here for :fish:


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

And that's why I feel like this forum is beneficial to any Cichlid Keeper. Thanks guys


----------

